
DOJ demands CNN to be sold as condition for AT&T, Time Warner deal approval - jonwachob91
https://www.cnbc.com/2017/11/08/att-cfo-says-timing-of-time-warner-deal-closing-now-uncertain-dj.html
======
creaghpatr
What the title actually means is "DOJ demands Turner Broadcasting to be sold
as a condition..."

Includes all of these companies:
[http://www.turner.com/locations](http://www.turner.com/locations)

~~~
jdavis703
The other option is for them to sell off Direct TV and retain Turner
Broadcasting... Seems like some good ol' monopoly busting/prevention is
finally coming out of the DoJ.

~~~
tssva
DirecTV and Turner Broadcasting don't compete with each other. Making them
sell one or the other makes no sense from a monopoly busting/prevention
standpoint. If it was a choice between two content creation groups it would
make sense.

AT&T has already invested heavily in integrating the DirecTV, DirecTV Now and
U-verse TV services. AT&T has made clear that these services are key strategic
assets going forward. The DoJ knows this, so it is reasonable to conclude that
their goal is to force the sale of Turner Broadcasting. The question becomes
why would they want to force this sale. Given Trump's statements it is more
than reasonable to conclude that it is to change the ownership of CNN.

~~~
oddevan
No, DirecTV and Turner don't compete with each other. BUT Turner owns some of
the most sought-after cable networks. It's not just CNN; we're talking TNT,
TBS, and Cartoon Network/Adult Swim as well. Without these networks, it's very
hard to put together a compelling cable bundle (as YouTube is no doubt finding
out now).

I don't know what the DOJ is actually playing at, but I suspect it's to
prevent a combined AT&T from locking Turner networks to DirecTV (either by
fiat or by prohibitively expensive contracts).

------
tantalor
Wow, confusing article. Break it down:

1\. AT&T owns DirecTV

2\. Time Warner owns Turner (which owns CNN)

3\. AT&T is trying to buy Time Warner

DOJ requires the merger to either sell DirecTV or Turner. Whew.

------
rjbwork
How amazing would it be for Ted Turner himself to buy it back! I think he
ought to be able to afford it with his couple of billions if given time to
liquidate.

~~~
oceanswave
Bezos should come in and buy turner as part of a malicious compliance sort of
deal. Would be great to have the turner stations part of Amazon Price Video

------
protomyth
_NBC confirmed the Justice Department 's demand that Turner Broadcasting or
DirecTV be sold before approval of the $85 billion merger._

A bit different from the headline. So, get rid of some content or a
distribution channel.

~~~
jonwachob91
I think they updated the story with that information since the initial
publish.

I'm trying to figure out what assets DirecTV owns that are competitive to
Turner Broadcasting assets... Any thoughts?

~~~
jdavis703
DirectTV, AT&T UVerse and TimeWarner all offer cable and ISP services.

~~~
jonwachob91
Time Warner Cable sells ISP services. It was sold from TimeWarner in 2009, and
then purchased by Charter (Spectrum) last year.

The TimeWarner that AT&T is attempting to buy is only television stations and
equity in Hulu. No infrastructure.

Time Warner Cable IS NOT Time Warner.

------
hprotagonist
from TPM: [http://talkingpointsmemo.com/edblog/boom-watch-this-
closely](http://talkingpointsmemo.com/edblog/boom-watch-this-closely)

 _As I’ve noted in other contexts, I believe that as a general matter
antitrust enforcement should be much more expansive and aggressive than it’s
been in recent decades. But that’s a separate point. The key here is selective
enforcement to advance political ends. We don’t know that that is what’s
happening here. But given the players involved we have good reason to be
highly suspicious._

~~~
wtf_is_up
Now what does Breitbart have to say about it?

------
oh_sigh
The headline is as exists on the article, but is misleading: "Turner
Broadcasting or DirecTV" must be sold, not CNN. I'm guessing they are pushing
the "CNN" angle because then they can bring up "questions" as to whether Trump
is being vindictive against the news organization he dislikes.

------
pcunite
Please correct the title, this is not at all what the paperwork entails ...
kinda makes it sound like "fake" news.

------
FullMtlAlcoholc
Meanwhile, Sinclair media, whixh is likely regulated by another agency, is
allowed to purchase a significant percentage of local TV stations nationwide.

------
beepboopbeep
Ya this seems arbitrary at best and vindictive at worst. And whom shall they
sell CNN to? Rupert Murdoch? (accompanied by a sudden deafening silence from
the DOJ on mega mergers)

~~~
rdtsc
Why vindictive?

~~~
beepboopbeep
Why CNN?

~~~
rdtsc
Because with Turner Broadcasting it would too big of a media monopoly.

------
crb002
CNN is just entertainment. Has nothing to do with ISP monopoly.

~~~
larrik
These companies are a LOT more than ISP's.

